# Old Chicago Faucet and others



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Found these when I was going through some stuff in the garage.The brass valve is spring loaded, it came out of a bathroom in a 80 yr. old house.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Those are cool. :thumbsup: Add them to the museum.







Paul


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

Awsome!!! I sold some old crane stuff in a yard sale yrs ago Wish I had held on to it now!!!!


----------

